# P0172/P000A Help with potential solutions



## mtlca308 (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi,
Recently have gotten a check engine light with codes P0172 (Intermittent - MIL ON) and P000A (Intermittent). Searching online, I've seen these codes associated with other engines, but not the 2.5 and not together. Was hoping that someone had some suggestions to narrow down the possible causes 

It's a 2007 Rabbit, automatic, 137k miles. The following was done less than a year and 3k miles ago: Air filter, Oil/filter, spark plugs, fuel filter. Code first appeared after a hand wash, cleared, and came back about 75 miles later.

Thank you for the help!

*16556/P0172 - System Too Rich, Bank 1*

Possible Symptoms
Irregular behavior

Possible Causes
Fuel system
Excessive fuel pressure
Leaking or contaminated fuel injectors
Leaking fuel pressure regulator
Low fuel pressure or running out of fuel
Vapor recovery system
Air leaks after the MAF
Vacuum leaks
Improper seated engine oil dipstick - Verified dipstick seated correctly
Stuck EGR valve
Oil overfill - Verified oil level
Cam timing
Cylinder compression
Exhaust leaks before or near HO2Ss.

*P000A/000010 - Camshaft A (Bank 1 Intake): Positioner Slow Response*

Possible Causes
Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 (N205) faulty
Wiring/Connectors from/to Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 (N205) faulty
Intake Camshaft Adjustment (Bank 1) faulty

Possible Solutions
Check Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 (N205)
Perform Output Test
Check Wiring/Connectors from/to Camshaft Adjustment Valve 1 (N205)
Check Intake Camshaft Adjustment (Bank 1)
Perform Basic Setting
Check for Tightness of the Adjustment Mechanism
Check Engine Oil Pressure


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

Did you handwash the engine compartment too? Do you feel any changes in performance and fuel economy?

Seems to me like camshaft adjuster N205 but the first code is the result of the second. So you need to concentrate on the second one.


----------



## mtlca308 (Mar 10, 2008)

Haha, no didn't hand wash the engine, only the exterior of the car. Haven't noticed any performance issues. I only drive the car on the weekends, so I haven't been tracking fuel economy. 

Thanks for the help. Googling earlier seemed like the adjuster was a good place to start. Do you happen to know what the correct part number is? parts.vw.com lists 06F109257C as the right part number for the 2006 and 2007 2.5, while 2008+ engines use 06E109257P. Rockauto/amazon/ebay lists 06E109257P as the correct part for all 2.5 engines. Was going to pull off the engine cover this weekend to check since the connectors are different and should be able to verify.


----------



## Ronny Bensys (Apr 17, 2014)

First check wiring and connector.

Check your engine code and manufacturing date. If it is BGP, BGQ or BTK, manufactured before 07/31/2007, stock part number is 06E109257F. If the engine code is CBUA, CBTA or CCCA and manufactured after 07/01/2007, then the stock part number is 06E109257J. Additional parts are o-ring WHT002789 and bolt N91068201.


----------

